# Bellator 147: Thomson vs. Villaseca Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*December 4, 2015 | San Jose State University Event Center | San Jose, California *

*Main Card*

Josh Thomson vs. Pablo Villaseca 
Georgi Karakhanyan vs. Daniel Weichel 
Derek Anderson vs. Patricky Freire 
Brian Rogers vs. Virgil Zwicker 
Adam Piccolotti vs. Mario Soto 


*Preliminary Card 

MMAjunkie, 7 p.m. ET *

John Donaldson vs. A.J. McKee 
Mauricio Alonso vs. James Terry 
Thomas Diagne vs. Erick Sanchez 
J.J. Okanovich vs. Frank Sanchez 
Alvin Cacdac vs. Jeremiah Labiano 
Bronson Mohika vs. Jose Perez 
Adin Duenas vs. Anthony Taylor 
Anthony Do vs. Dustin Moore​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2015/12/4/9817294/bellator-147-thomson-vs-villaseca-results-live-streaming-play-by-play-updates-spike-tv-mma

BELLATOR 147: "THOMSON VS. VILLASECA" QUICK RESULTS:


Josh Thomson vs. Pablo Villaseca - Thomson via TKO 3:59 R2.
Daniel Weichel vs. Georgi Karakhanyan - Weichel via UD 30-27 X3.
Patricky Freire vs. Derek Anderson - Anderson via SD 29-28 X2, 28-29.
Virgil Zwicker vs. Brian Rogers - Rogers via sub (arm triangle) 4:38 R2.
Adam Piccolotti vs. Mario Soto - Piccolotti via RNC 3:25 R2.
A.J. McKee vs. JT Donaldson - McKee via TKO 3:19 R1.
Idris Wasi vs. Brandon Hester - Hester UD 30-27, 30-25, 30-24.
Khomkrit Niiimi vs. Gabriel Carrasco - Carrasco via TKO 3:19 R1.
James Terry vs. Nick Barnes - Barnes via RNC 2:48 R1.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good god, Josh made that look easy... And he sh!tted on Brooks in the process.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

